# new lure: baby lobster



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

had a special request for this to see what i could come up with.

9" long, the tail segments are articulated. the front legs and claws are adjustable to eithe down or in an defensive up position. the hooks are anchored to the body with 60# Berkley leader wire and are held in position on the lure with magnets embedded in the lure ( my grandkids toy box donated those ). the front feelers are made from 16 ga. auto wiring insulation. i pulled out the wire and heated the jacket and stretched it to get the taper at the tip. i re-inserted a couple of pieces of wire so that it could be bent to different positions and still remain flexible so as not to interfere with the hookset.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That is just unreal!! Great job. I would swim other way though if i was a fish and saw that beast!!!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

u have to be kiding me,awsome detail, i think u have out done yourself mr hopkins.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That is the sweetest lure I have ever seen, Very cool. How did you do the legs?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just when I thought I'd seen it all.......along comes a very "talented artisan" like yourself......and changes my whole view......"THANKS".............Jon Sr.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

That thing is outstanding. But, just out of curiosity, what the hell kind of fish eats big lobster baits? Your going to cast that monster out and reel in a big fat pissed off Itilian guy wearing a bib.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Unbelievable! You amaze me.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I know where a 35 pound stripah lives that would love to eat that little guy as a snack.  They're one one their favorite forage foods. Guys out here struggle to come up with an effective artificial one. You've done a beautiful job!


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> That thing is outstanding. But, just out of curiosity, what the hell kind of fish eats big lobster baits? Your going to cast that monster out and reel in a big fat pissed off Itilian guy wearing a bib.


  hahaha. no problem, i practice catch and release!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

butter and lemon please. That is freaking awesome


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The articulation is amazing! I can't even imagine the hours you must have put into that!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome! It looks so real it makes me hungry. Rediculous attention to detail. Ever think about making a wooden woman? ...just sayin. LOL!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

,,,The realism is fantastic...the coloration is perfect...there isn't a fish out there that could refuse to eat it...looks so good I would have to think twice before I put it in the water...Super nice...C.L...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> That thing is outstanding. But, just out of curiosity, what the hell kind of fish eats big lobster baits? Your going to cast that monster out and reel in a big fat pissed off Itilian guy wearing a bib.


That's just funny right there.


----------

